# Help!!



## pinkyandthebrain (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello. I have recently bought two does and they where aparently fine for the first week then yesterday I arrived home and saw one doe squeaking loudly. The other doe was on top of her and had bitten neraly all of the does ears so I ran to the vet and they disenfected the ears and gave me an antibiotic to put in her water bottle to prevent infection. I cleaned their cages with desinfectant and place them in two diferent cages. The ill doe has been trembling violently since I saw the ears and continues today. She still eats drinks (the medicine) and climbs up to my hand but always trembling. She also spends most of the time hunched up with the hair puffed up and her eyes closed.
I am very worried for her what should I do? If she lives can I place them together in the future? Will the ears grow again? Please help


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the ears won't grow again I'm afraid.As they are pets perhaps another pet mouser may have experienced this and can advise.I don't think in this case my solution for the attacker would suit.I would maybe consider getting the bitten mouse a new younger doe as a companion though.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Are they definitely does, not bucks?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree. Make sure they are females and not males? Males fight like this but females normally 99% of the time co-habit fine. Given that this little one has been attacked like this though, I would not put them back together again. The dominant female could strike again if she has a tendency to do this, but this behaviour could have been triggered by something. You don`t say how you keep them or where they originally came from?

The best thing to do is keep them seperated and make sure the one who was attacked is given plenty of rest, good food and kept quiet. If she has any bloodied wounds, just clean those gently with boiled, cooled water on a cotton ball when required. If she recovers fine, getting her a couple of younger females to live with would be a good idea, but you have to introduce them in a small tank or holding area. I would`nt worry about this right now though as she sounds ill and stress of introductions could make her worse. If the attack on her was prolonged, this can make her stressed and poorly, so given care and time, she should pick up. Lets hope so. x


----------

